# Channel cats for a old man pleasure.



## Angling AL (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to keep peace with the wife and family. My 80 year old father in-law moved back from Arkansas to be nearer the family. 

He was there 20 years and has developed a taste for channel cats. I'm trying to find shore access places to take him. He wont eat anything else. I've taken him to my honey hole for bull blue gills , bass and crappie. He turns up his nose and asks" Wheres the channel cats!!!"

Every trip he start complaining about missing Akransas. It always begins "wish I was back in Yellville there was channel cat fish there,,.". He laments for hours after he gets started about how wonderful there it was.

Personally I'm not picky any fish that takes my offerings is a appreciated . They all fight well just some better than others.

I live in Orrville and go to the Portage system for shore fishing. Been to Summit lake with a boat but it gets busy during the day.

Not asking for GPS locations , just bodies of water know to hold Channel cats. 

Thanks for the info.

Angling Al


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

I know it's a bit of a boot for you, but if you don't have any luck at portage I'd give mogadore reservoir a try. the channels there aren't humongus, but there are plenty of them. Still, you occasionally get a nice fatty. Try anywhere off of Sunnybrook Rd. There are two old parking lots, I've had luck near the bigger one. hop over the gaurd rail on the other side and there's a lakeside path about 30 yards ahead. If you find the path it should be easy walking. nothing too crazy. I was out there last weekend on my boat and caught 3 all over 17 inches at 4, 6, and 8.5 lbs. They seem to be holding at about 20 feet and in from shore, anything further and I couldn't get a bite. Good luck!


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Catfishwilly- Are you talking about the road that goes through the park? On yahoo maps it shows sunnybrook is close to the no fishing area near the dam. Also what were you useing for bait that caught the channels?


Thanks


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

You're not too far from Spencer Lake. If you want to go out during the week sometime, give me a call and I'll try to meet you there.


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Honestly I couldn't tell you about the no fishing zone. All I know is that for the past three years I have shore fished in that exact location about 75 times at least and I have only seen one cop car. No rangers. I know that I went out on the lake last weekend I was in the same area, but in my boat and I was most definitely not the only one there. I think they're pretty cool about where you fish as long as you're not doing anything rediculous. Speaking of which, if anyone fishes near the Congress lake rd bridge, be carefull. It's been a while, but the last time that I was there, someone threw a homade bomb or something at us. I know it was bigger than an m-80, I'm thinking maybe a half stick. Bright Blue van. Man it blew hard enough to feel it in the pavement, and I ran 50 feet away before it went. Rangers were out there for a while after that too, so whatever you do be CAREFULL. Evil is afoot....


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh yeah, I use chicken livers.


----------



## Angling AL (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys, now all I have to do is get permission from the mother-inlaw to keep him out at night and We will catch some fish.


----------

